# Does my rat need a cage mate?



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I've had her since march and she's been on her own since then, probably longer and sea kind of small so I worry about how she might react or be treated by a newcomer but it seems like every person on here has their rats housed in pairs? Does she need one?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Well pretty much everyone says to get them in pairs. Even tho mines a loner. If u do get another rat makes sure its about the same age or size as yours so they aren't so prone to fight, that what I think everyone says. There also blogs to help with introductions. 

Though in my opinion I don't think every rat needs another rat friend as mine didn't like when I brought another rat home. She much rather be friend with only my dog.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AJ Black-Savage (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes  she ill be happier with a friend  xxxxxx


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I would definitely recommend a friend getting two more might be easier for introduction but only get what you can handle. It is rare that a situation comes up where you only can have one rat. I would get a younger or around the same age rat.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

In most cases rats welcome a friend/cage mate. I've heard that rats do much better in pairs. Just take enough time to properly introduce the new rat and make sure they get along well.

In some cases, it's just not meant to be. It's not that common, but some rats will kill/seriously injure another rat that invades their home. 

I have one of those rats that will kill another rat. She lives alone, unless you count the cat, but she's still very happy. Mostly, because she really doesn't spend that much time in her cage. Her cage door is never closed, unless we're leaving the house and can't take her with us. 

So, if you're wanting a friend for your rat. You should go for it.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I rescued a rat who is a year old and probably been alone her entire life. My intention is to introduce her to the rest of my mischief. I would get TWO rats in case she won't accept a friend, but most females will accept others. Makee sure they aren't too young as some older girls hate babies of other rats.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Gosh I hope she isn't mean to a new rat.....my room doesn't even have a place to put like a new shirt, never mind an entirely new cage....I wonder if there's a way to divide her cage if it doesn't work out?...,.she lives in a freaking mansion









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

If it doesn't work out and the cage is big enough, you can get some wire shelves from the hardware store and zip tie them across the middle.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

So I need to quarantine a new rat if I get one? How do I do that? I've only ever quarantined fish....and everyone else in my house is very....anti rat....I mean they've accepted aris but not to the point where I could quarantine a new rat in their room


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It is best done in another room unfortunately, unless you have a friend who could let the rat chill at their house for at least two weeks. 

The only other trustable option is getting the rat from someone who you could be 110% sure is trustworthy -- some people who adopted from me, for example, introduced their rats right away. If you went this route, I would still advise separate housing for a couple weeks while you worked on introducing them.


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2013)

Whether or not you get her a friend, she needs a very stimulating cage. Lots of toys, things to climb, and places to hide in. You may want to look through some of the toy ideas and cages in the rat home stickies to get ideas. Also the wire wheel shown in the picture can be dangerous because her toes can get stuck in the wire. You might want to think about getting a solid bottom 12" wheel if she likes her wheel. If she never uses it try taking it out and replacing it with other toys.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Okay....I only know of one other person in my town who even has pet rats, I only have like one friend and her bf is pretty anti-rat...my only options for a new rat are like petco and petsmart, the wheel came with the cage but she loves running on it, her feet can get stuck? The wires are pretty far apart and her feet are pretty small....when I had some other toys she never played with them just buried them in a nest she made.....is petco a reliable place for healthy rats?



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

How big would a quarantine thing have to be? I might be able to convince my dad to keep it in his room for a couple weeks if I could just keep it in one of those little critter keeper things


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

PetCo sells their rats so I advise against them; however, PetSmart likely gets rats from the same shipment. No real choice there.

It still needs to be a min. of 2 sq ft.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

There's one other pet store here that sells rats but......pretty much every pet cage there has dead or dying animals


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Have you checked petfinder and CL?


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Haven't checked petfinder....when I search rat in my area for cl....I get listjngs for snakes


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

No dice on petfinder...the only rats in my state are several hours away and male


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

:/ That sucks. You tried looking up breeders?


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Eureka? The owner of the exotic pet store "breeds rats for pet quality" is this a better option? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

The only breeder I've found in the area is the exotic store owner...... She kinda breeds everything though


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

No, not especially. I would just go for PetCo/PetSmart. You at least get a health guarantee. Try to handle some of them before selecting your rat, and make sure to check everything you can.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Ok, can you tell me what exactly o check for? Aris is the first rat I've ever had, the petsmart here is male only, but when my brother and I were at petco today we saw a fairly small probably younger rat who was very active and curious, so I'm guessing she's my best bet at the moment 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Well, active and curious. You want a rat that looks well-groomed, not puffed up or out of sorts. Ask to handle her; she won't likely be the friendliest but you shouldn't get bit or see aggression. Check the bedding; anything that smells too strongly, be it pee, pine or cedar you should be wary. Check her eyes and nose, you want to not be seeing any red blood-like substance. 

Like I said earlier though, older females are not very tolerable of young rats so keep that in mind if this rat is small. Her body she cover a good chunk of your palm, and should be at least that long imo.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Ok...and I don't really know how old my rat is...oh btw...cage overhaul today, hopefully she'll figure out the new wheel as she seemed fairly upset when she went to te location of te old one an it was gone






and thanks for the info on checking over a new rat....with all that how vital would you say qt is?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I personally think two weeks in a separate room is advisable; this is usually the length of PetCo's warranty anyway, so it is a good length of time for identifying MOST illnesses or conditions; some things can still slip through but it is a good model to follow. This also gives you a chance to socialize that rat and get her used to everything.

Could you hold a picture of your rat with something common for size comparison? I've used an iPhone, a battery, and a penny. She looks young, but your cage could just be humongous.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

And by that I mean different airspace qt


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

ipod touch had to hold her more than I thought, she's pissed about the lack of wheel etc in the cage


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Like I said ie ha her since march but I think she's just small for a rat


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

She looks about 5-8 mo to me. Someone else might be able to ramble in with an opinion that is probably better informed. Here's my 4mo old rat:
View attachment 75858
I think my head is normal sized lol. That should be fine to get a rat from the store.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I've had her since march though....and before that the psych club had er at least long enough to train her to run a maze, and she hasn't really grown since I got her


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Between 6-8 mo most females stop growing.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Wow I've learned a lot in the past couple days! Thanks for all your help I'm off to petco


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

New rat is making these tiny sneezy noises...is this just because of new place and smells?...she wasn't making them at the store.....and she's a licker


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

It's most likely just new home sneezes.  They can last upwards of 3 weeks so it's nothing to worry about for now.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

New baby















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

D'aww. Her sneezes are probably just adjusting or stress.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Awesome! She's so cute, she licks me!!!! Aris never does that, she's already more friendly than aris


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I literally just did intros with my older female to my other rats around 4-6mo. I can honestly say the older rat chipped up (bruxing on my shoulder) and is a lot friendlier to me right now. It's amazing.=


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

I don't think every rat needs a cagemate, per se. Mine has been fine alone with me since July and recently her rat sitter has introduced her to her own two girls, which she couldn't have cared less about. She's very happy going around and minding her own business.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Yeah, she jus looked lonely...hopefully aris will get friendlier after intros! Fingers crossed 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Introducing a new rat:
http://www.ratforum.com/archive/index.php/t-66786.html?


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you! That will be very useful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

You're welcome  Let us know if you have any other questions or problems with introductions in the future. Personally, I have done more introductions then I can count on two hands; so I am willing to assist you


----------

